# Black Diamond Storm headlamp. A waterproof black Diamond?



## WDR65 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was perusing REI's site and looked at their headlamp section for a minute. This one popped up and suprised me.

The Storm is supposed to be waterproof down to 1m for 30 minutes, which is similar to the EOS IIRC.



My first thought was that it was just a waterproofed Spot because they look very similar but on closer inspection it looks a little beefier. It apparently will run off of 4AAA's (odd) and also according to the specs it is regulated. I'm very interested and hate that its not in stock yet. It is also supposed to put out 100 lumens and considering my 2010 Spot appears to be right on 75 lumens I wouldn't be too suprised.



I'm a big Princeton Tec fan but in the compact series BD has some features that stand out, including dimming and two different low output light options (red and white). I'm going to order one of these as soon as they are available and I'll post my impressions.


----------



## WDR65 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok. So I know we've lost some replies to this thread so I'm just going to just post my impressions after buying one of these yesterday at REI and comparing it to my 2010 Spot, 130 Lumen Apex, and EOS R. 

At first glance its big, noticably bigger than the Spot but actually quite similar in size to an EOS. Another feature it shares with the EOS is the tension screw that tightens the battery comparment cover. Last weight wise it doesn't feel any heavier than the EOS's that I've had. They were constructed of heavier plastic but the extra battery of the Storm makes them feel about the same. Compared to the 2010 Spot its heavier though not so bad as I first expected.

Now the important part. Output and beamshape. The main spot beam is bright and white. It puts out something very close to 100 lumens if not a bit more. Its optic throws a slightly wider beam than the Spot but its output overwhelms the Spot's beam, at least on a white wall. It compares favorably with my 130 lumen Apex. I'll have to check it outside tonight after then rain stops. Saturday night caught up with me yesterday and I didn't have the energy or desire to go outside last night.

The flood beam provide by 2 5mm Led's is smooth and diffuse but noticably brighter than the flood on the Spot. (My biggest problem with the Spot is its weak flood, my 08 Spot is much brighter in flood mode.) The flood output may be bright enough for walking an established trail with this headlamp. Not as impressive as the Apex's 4 led's but indoors they light up a room very well.

The secondary red Led's I didn't really test except for function. I'll post impressions of these later after I use them around the house and outdoors a bit.

The one Con that I have found so far is the switch. Its difficult to locate without gloves on so gloved.....could be a bit rough. Its tactile response isn't great either at least not compared to the Spot. So I'll just have to see how it holds up in that regard.

Overall though I'm still liking the design and basic principle. The Spot was good, the Storm is better. I prefer both flood and throw in my headlamps and the Storm delivers. I'll post more impressions tomorrow and maybe I'll get a chance this spring to take it hiking with me and see how it holds up.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Mar 31, 2011)

So the flood LED's are 5mm LED's? Cause in some of the pictures they looked like they were a higher powered LED that was just bare without a lens, I would have loved the smooth good colored beam on that. But if they are just 5mm then I will probably pass on it.


----------



## WDR65 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure if they're 5mm or not. I'll have to look at them again tonight. The cover over them is diffused so the beam is very smooth and artifact free. I took it outside for a bit the other night and was not impressed at all with the flood. While it was wide it wasn't particulary bright. Granted it was fairly humid here after a storm had passed and that affected its throw a little but compared to my 08 Spot and my Apex's the flood just isn't as useful outdoors. Indoors its much better and for close up tasks with your hands its very useful. I just wouldn't recommend walking a path that wasn't well marked with the secondary led's on.

On another note. Aside from the battery compartment there do not seem to be any seams for water to get into, except for around the switch. I might get brave enough to dunk it soon to see if there are any ill effects but it looks like a sound design in that regard.


----------



## d1337 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info WDR65. Do you know if the Storm is regulated? How do you like it compaired to your EOS?


----------



## Intothelight (May 2, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your detailed impression on the B D Storm. According to Bds web site( it is worth a look) it is regulated, for about i think for about the first 75% of Battery life to 100 lumins.
I seriously considered the storm but was seduced by the 170 lumin Led Lenser H7R


----------



## vtunderground (May 2, 2011)

From the photos on BD's website, the flood LEDS definitely don't look like 5mm's. I'm curious how the tint of the flood beam is?


----------



## Intothelight (May 5, 2011)

d1337 said:


> Thanks for all the info WDR65. Do you know if the Storm is regulated? How do you like it compaired to your EOS?


 Just read the instructionns available on the specs section of web site it is regulated.it explains it quite well to.


----------

